# Dumfries and Galloway support group



## daisyduke76 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

We have a provisional date for the Dumfries and Galloway support group for wed 17th Sept evening, venue and time TBC.

I see lots of you viewed my previous post so don't be shy, group for anyone with any fertility issue before during or after treatment. 

Let me know if you are interested.

Jennifer


----------

